# help, how to record new shows only



## csuhy (Aug 19, 2010)

I am brand new to direct tv and really really miss my dish remote control as it was soooo easy to record shows. My problem is I record news shows for ex. Bill O'Reilly and want to set my remote to record at 11:00 pm mon-fri. I have tried everything and it ends up recording at 8pm, 11,pm and 5am even though I chose first . I even went into manual record but when I did that it did not show that I recorded it. Also do I have to go thru each day I want to record it? Also I want to record new shows only for ex. Leverage. I can end up with 2 leverages, 1 older plus the new one. Dish would let me pick a show and shows options of All, Once, New, Weekly, Daily and M-F. How easy is that?!!! I went to the tips page but am still lost. I guess I need really simple 1, 2, 3 instructions! I regret so much switching and had I known Dish was getting local channels in HD this week I would NEVER had switched:nono2: Please help so I can enjoy my decision. thanks, cherie


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s

If you choose "new" you will get the first "new" program regardless of the time of day. Repeats will be skipped as they are not new. However if the program in the guide is not dated the receiver protects you by considering it new. Hence the multiple recordings of O'Riley. (Today's 8pm ET edition is dated 8-19 but the replays are not accurately dated.

The best solution is to set a M-F or daily timer for the show at the time you want to record it. (Not a manual timer, but when setting up the timer select M-F or daily instead of new or all).

I'm not sure what the problem with Leverage is. I have that set to "New" and only get the first new airing that doesn't conflict with another timer.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

First off...wrong forum. You're a Directv sub, now.
Second, you can set a manual reoccurring daily recording for Fox News @ 11pm-12am M-F.
Third, for Leverage & other shows set the default for Series Manager to record Only New.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I missed the carrier ... moving to the appropriate forum ...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> I missed the carrier ... moving to the appropriate forum ...


You gave good directions, though.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Go to Menu and select Manage Recordings and at the next menu select Manual. After that it's just like setting up a VCR. You choose the day or days, in your case Mon-Fri, the you choose the channel and the start and stop times. You can set it for one time only or Recurring, you want recurring.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Hands Mr. Long some high octane coffee!


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

One quirk of the Directv DVRs is that they will record the episode that you use to set up the series link, even if it is a repeat. So, with each new series link that you set up, you may get 1 repeat, even if you select first run. If you are setting up series that haven't started a new season yet, this can be a bit annoying, but it will only be that first one, and can be easily deleted.


----------



## csuhy (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks but where do you find the "new" option? also my desire is to select my shows to "remember" so I don't have to heep checking on them. I am sorry I sound so dense but technology was easier "back when!!" I also do not see a choose mon-fri. also I see is each day.


----------



## csuhy (Aug 19, 2010)

well I finally found the m-f setting so after choosing everything I selected set manuel then ok. I checked my time slot but no "R" appeared and wonder why?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

1. Find the show you want to record - use the Guide or Menu/Smart Search, which ever you prefer.
2. When you have found an episode of that show, press Info. Along the left hand side, you will see an option for record series. Select that.
3. Set the options that you want. Set Episode Type to "First Run"
4. Press Record Series button to save.

Also, under Menu/Manage recordings, there is an option "Record Defaults". That will control what options display when you first select "Record Series". You may want to set this up first, so that you have fewer changes as you set up each series.

Use the Series Manager under Menu/Manage Recordings to change options for each series that you have set up. You can also set priorities here, in case you have more than 2 series that want to record at the same time.

Use the Manual record under Menu/Manage Recordings to set up shows like O'Reilly that do not correctly identify individual episodes. You can then just set up to record that channel at a specified time each day.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Basically change the recording defaults to "First Run" only then from that point on in the guide you just hit the record button twice and you're done. As pointed out it will record that episode you set up the series link from, even if it is a rerun, but it will be the only rerun you'll get. Just a quirk.

For any series you've already setup do as above, modify the series record settings and change it to first run only and you're done.

Shows like O'Reilly with bad guide data you can do a manual repeating recording.

Any changes you make beyond the first 24 hours might take a couple hours to show up in the ToDo list as it processes things in the background.


----------



## csuhy (Aug 19, 2010)

I want to thank everyone for their help with my "recording just new episodes" problem. I have tried several things and found many tips and ideas from this group. Even though I have not completely figured my remote yet , I am starting to enjoy some of Direct T Vs features. It is hard for me to understand so much technology that comes easy to young people (I am 56) but is difficult for me. I grew up with 3 channels that I had to get up, go to the tv and actually turn the knob!! Gasp!! Anyway thanks, csuhy


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

LOL. Good luck.

But you're not that much older then me or many guys on this board. I remember 3 channels only and putting together a tin foil 10 foot long "antenna" amplifier to try and get Fox from 90 miles away when they first started. 

Heck, I built an HTPC and get all my TV thru the Internet and OTA antenna so age has nothing to do with it.


----------

